# le / lo guía



## Damnjoe

Does guiar take the direct or indirect object?

This is from the prophet by Khalil Gibran, talking to a group of people (ustedes)

Si él (profesor) es sabio de verdad, no les pedirá que entren en la casa de su sabiduría, sino que *les/los *guiará, más bien, hasta el umbral de su propio espíritu.

If there isn´t leísmo it would be "los", right? But pedir would stay "les".

Google gives me both, particularly Google likes "les" with metaphorical "guiding"...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

I think the better way is to say "no *les* pedirá que... sino que *los* guiará...", but many Spaniards would say "sino que les guiará".


----------



## Matonkikí

aldonzalorenzo said:


> I think the better way is to say "no *les* pedirá que... sino que *los* guiará...", but many Spaniards would say "sino que les guiará".



👌indeed!


----------



## Circunflejo

Damnjoe said:


> If there isn´t leísmo it would be "los", right?


Right.


Damnjoe said:


> But pedir would stay "les"


Yes, because, if I'm not wrong, it's an Indirect Object.


----------



## Aviador

Damnjoe said:


> Does guiar take the direct or indirect object?


It depends, it can take both:
_La policía identificó al asesino y *lo* *siguió* hasta detenerlo_. _*Lo*_ = direct object
_La policía identificó al asesino y *le siguió* *los pasos* hasta detenerlo_. *Le* = indirect object; *los pasos* = direct object.


----------



## gengo

Aviador said:


> It depends, it can take both:
> _La policía identificó al asesino y *lo* *siguió* hasta detenerlo_. _*Lo*_ = direct object
> _La policía identificó al asesino y *le siguió* *los pasos* hasta detenerlo_. *Le* = indirect object; *los pasos* = direct object.



You changed the verb from guiar to seguir.


----------



## Aviador

True. Well, the concept applies the same, anyway.


----------



## Damnjoe

aldonzalorenzo said:


> I think the better way is to say "no *les* pedirá que... sino que *los* guiará...", but many Spaniards would say "sino que les guiará".


Yay, I'm getting better at this. I was doubting myself. Hola alonzalorenzo! 

To Aviador, can you give me an example with "guiar" where it could take both?


----------



## rcjm

I would say "los guiará", Which is perfectly consistent with both my intuitive and  muy theoretical knowledhe of Spanish, my native tongue.
Many native speakers would say "les", though.
There' s no doubt that only "les pediría" is correct in sentences like:
Les pediría un favor.
"Les" is the indirect object (thus "les" is the pronoun form licensed by the verb "pediría"), whereas "un  favor" is the direct one, which can then be referred back by "lo":

Se lo pediría.


----------



## Aviador

Damnjoe said:


> ... To Aviador, can you give me an example with "guiar" where it could take both?


_El maestro guía los pasos de su alumno. *Se los* guía_.  *Se* = IO, *los* = DO.


----------



## Damnjoe

Aviador said:


> _El maestro guía los pasos de su alumno. *Se los* guía_.  *Se* = IO, *los* = DO.


Gracias. 

So, you could also say in that context, "les guía los pasos". But guíar, then, can never take IO unless there is also a direct object in the sentence. Which makes complete sense. 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Aviador said:


> _El maestro guía los pasos de su alumno. *Se los* guía_.  *Se* = IO, *los* = DO.


Ummm:
El maestro guía [ los pasos de su alumno] OD=

El maestro [los] OD guía.

El maestro [ le] OI guía [los pasos] OD [a su alumno] OI =

El maestro [se]OI [los]OD  guía.


----------



## Aviador

Damnjoe said:


> ... But guíar, then, can never take IO unless there is also a direct object in the sentence. Which makes complete sense...


The thing or person that is guided is always the direct object in a sentence with _guiar_. I invented that sentence just because you asked for an example in which there were both a DO and an IO, but in the big majority of cases there is only a DO and no IO: _El maestro guía a*l alumno*_ → _El maestro *lo* guía_.


----------



## TioCamuñas

aldonzalorenzo said:


> I think the better way is to say "no *les* pedirá que... sino que *los* guiará...", but many Spaniards would say "sino que les guiará".



EL leísmo solo lo usan los madrileños y algunos castellanos. No es generalizado de toda la peninsula. Y si, es incorrecto según la RAE.


----------



## Circunflejo

TioCamuñas said:


> Y s*í*, es incorrecto según la RAE.


Depende del tipo de leísmo. Algunos como el de cortesía o el de tercera persona singular, si es humana, están aceptados.


----------



## TioCamuñas

Circunflejo said:


> Depende del tipo de leísmo. Algunos como el de cortesía o el de tercera persona singular, si es humana, están aceptados.



Hay varios tipos de leísmo, singular masculino, singular femenino, plural masculino, plural femenino, leísmo de cosa o cosas, etc. Y el único aceptado, que no correcto, es el singular masculino (le/lo). Todos los demás son incorrectos, sin margen siquiera a ser aceptados.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

TioCamuñas said:


> EL leísmo solo lo usan los madrileños y algunos castellanos. No es generalizado de toda la peninsula. Y si, es incorrecto según la RAE.


No, el leísmo 3ª persona singular masculino sí está admitido.
Y, por darte un ejemplo, el 98% de los paraguayos son leístas. Y no hablemos de los vascos


----------



## TheCrociato91

TioCamuñas said:


> es el singular masculino (le/lo)


El singular masculino _de persona_. Y el de cortesía (_«¿Quiere que le acompañe?_ [Dirigido a una mujer]» (Rossetti _Alevosías_ [Esp. 1991]) ). Y el de las estructuras con _«_se» (_«_Se _le _considera un gran autor»). Más información aquí: leísmo | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas

La verdad es que yo, como hablante no nativo, no entiendo esta hostilidad hacia un fenómeno que se documenta en español desde hace siglos.


----------



## TioCamuñas

aldonzalorenzo said:


> No, el leísmo 3ª persona sí está admitido.
> Y, por darte un ejemplo, el 98% de los paraguayos son leístas. Y no hablemos de los vascos



No, solo el singular masculino. Y aceptado no implica corrección.
"A Juan le encontré junto a la fuente" ACEPTADO
"A Juan lo encontré junto a la fuente" CORRECTO

"A Isabel le vi ayer en la plaza" INCORRECTO
"A Isabel la vi ayer en la plaza" CORRECTO

Tú has dicho "spaniards" en tu mensaje. Desconozco como se habla en Paraguay. En el País Vasco y Navarra es frecuente que utilicen siempre «le» por influjo del Euskera, no es el caso de los madrileños, que emplean su propio idioma.


----------



## Circunflejo

TioCamuñas said:


> Y el único aceptado, que no correcto, es el singular masculino (le/lo).


No voy a entrar en disquisiciones acerca de si el hecho de estar aceptado lo convierte en correcto. Sin embargo, su afirmación es errónea ya que el leísmo singular masculino solo es aceptado si el referente es humano. Si el referente es una cosa no está aceptado.


TioCamuñas said:


> Todos los demás son incorrectos, sin margen siquiera a ser aceptados.


Eche un vistazo a la entrada que dedica el DPD al leísmo (leísmo | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas) y verá que hay varios epígrafes en los que los ejemplos no aparecen marcados con una cruz roja; lo cual denota que, mal que le pese, se consideran aceptables.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

TioCamuñas said:


> Tú has dicho "spaniards" en tu mensaje. Desconozco como se habla en Paraguay. En el País Vasco y Navarra es frecuente que utilicen siempre «le» por influjo del Euskera, no es el caso de los madrileños, que emplean su propio idioma.


Bueno, sí he dicho "many Spaniards". Eso, "many", como tú mismo reconoces: madrileños, algunos castellanos (how many?), Navarra y País Vasco... 

No sabía que los madrileños tenían un idioma propio. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo.


----------



## TioCamuñas

TheCrociato91 said:


> El singular masculino _de persona_. Y el de cortesía (_«¿Quiere que le acompañe?_ [Dirigido a una mujer]» (Rossetti _Alevosías_ [Esp. 1991]) ). Y el de las estructuras con _«_se» (_«_Se _le _considera un gran autor»). Más información aquí: leísmo | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas
> 
> La verdad es que yo, como hablante no nativo, no entiendo esta hostilidad hacia un fenómeno que se documenta en español desde hace siglos.



La parte =/= el todo. "Se le considera un gran autor" o "Vos" se documentan desde hace siglos, no así "A Cristina le vi en el parque".



Circunflejo said:


> No voy a entrar en disquisiciones acerca de si el hecho de estar aceptado lo convierte en correcto. Sin embargo, su afirmación es errónea ya que el leísmo singular masculino solo es aceptado si el referente es humano. Si el referente es una cosa no está aceptado.
> 
> Eche un vistazo a la entrada que dedica el DPD al leísmo (leísmo | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas) y verá que hay varios epígrafes en los que los ejemplos no aparecen marcados con una cruz roja; lo cual denota que, mal que le pese, se consideran aceptables.



Cíteme el mensaje en el que yo haya dicho que el leísmo de cosa está aceptado. He dicho que son incorrectos todos, menos el singular masculino que está aceptado. No he mencionado el de cortesía porque se sobreentiende que exige un trato distinto.

La Nueva gramática de la lengua española (2009) dice que mientras "aceptado" no es incorrecto, considera más adecuado usar "lo" que "le" en el caso del leísmo singular masculino.

_*albóndiga*_ = CORRECTO

almóndiga = ACEPTADO

¿Se entiende ahora el matiz?



aldonzalorenzo said:


> Bueno, sí he dicho "many Spaniards". Eso, "many", como tú mismo reconoces: madrileños, algunos castellanos (how many?), Navarra y País Vasco...
> 
> No sabía que los madrileños tenían un idioma propio. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo.



Yo solo he querido señalar que no hay una mayoría de "spaniards" que usen el leísmo, nada más. Ni siquiera todos los madrileños lo usan, ni todos los vascos. Si hay un censo sobre su uso, te agradecería que me lo mostrarás. "Many" significa "muchos", Damnjoe puede interpretar que una mayoria de españoles usan el leísmo. Creo que se puede puntualizar y tampoco pasa nada.

No es lo mismo el "leismo" de los vascos, influenciado por el Euskera, que el de los madrileños, que son monolingües y no tienen influencias de otros idiomas. ¿Mejor así?


----------



## Agró

Eres leísta… y no lo sabes


----------



## Circunflejo

TioCamuñas said:


> Cíteme el mensaje en el que yo haya dicho que el leísmo de cosa está aceptado.





TioCamuñas said:


> Y el único aceptado, que no correcto, es el singular masculino (le/lo).





TioCamuñas said:


> He dicho que son incorrectos todos, menos el singular masculino que está aceptado.



El singular masculino puede hacer referencia tanto a cosa como a persona. Si usted dice que el singular masculino está aceptado, pero no especifica que es solo el de persona, está diciendo que el singular masculino de cosa también está aceptado. 


TioCamuñas said:


> "aceptado" no es incorrecto


Y si no es incorrecto, es correcto; a no ser que pretenda crear un grupo de palabras que no sean ni lo uno ni lo otro sino vaya usted a saber qué. Que una opción se considere preferible a la otra es una cosa distinta. Ahora la RAE prefiere lo, pero acepta tambiénle. En 1796, solo aceptaba le.


TioCamuñas said:


> "Se le considera un gran autor" o "Vos" se documentan desde hace siglos, no así "A Cristina le di un beso"


Cito del Guzmán Alfarache de Mateo Alemán (anverso de la hoja 116 de la edición de 1599):





> Mas diziendo verdad, no lo hize tanto por el interesse que fue vna desuentura, quanto por decir (siquiera) que le di vn beso la nouia, y no se dixera que salí virgen o q yendo a la Corte no vi al Rey.


 Nota: las eses tendrían que ser eses largas y la q que hay delante de yendo tendría que tener virgulilla, pero no tengo forma de insertar esos caracteres.


----------



## TioCamuñas

Circunflejo said:


> El singular masculino puede hacer referencia tanto a cosa como a persona. Si usted dice que el singular masculino está aceptado, pero no especifica que es solo el de persona, está diciendo que el singular masculino de cosa también está aceptado.



Este mensaje te lo dejas, por lo visto:



TioCamuñas said:


> Hay varios tipos de leísmo, *singular masculino*, singular femenino, plural masculino, plural femenino, *leísmo de cosa o cosas*, etc. Y el único aceptado, que no correcto, es el singular masculino (le/lo). Todos los demás son incorrectos, sin margen siquiera a ser aceptados.





Circunflejo said:


> Y si no es incorrecto, es correcto; a no ser que pretenda crear un grupo de palabras que no sean ni lo uno ni lo otro sino vaya usted a saber qué. Que una opción se considere preferible a la otra es una cosa distinta. Ahora la RAE prefiere lo, pero acepta tambiénle. En 1796, solo aceptaba le.
> Cito del Guzmán Alfarache de Mateo Alemán (anverso de la hoja 116 de la edición de 1599):
> 
> Nota: las eses tendrían que ser eses largas y la q que hay delante de yendo tendría que tener virgulilla, pero no tengo forma de insertar esos caracteres.


Correcto: Normativo y la forma más recomendada.
Aceptado: Normativo pero menos recomendado y aconsejable que la forma "correcta".
Incorrecto: No normativo y se pide evitar a toda costa.

Para acabar, edité mi anterior mensaje antes de que pusieras tu última cita, en la parte "A Cristina le di un beso", cambiándolo por "A Cristina le vi en el parque".
Digo esto por tu cita de "*no lo hize* tanto por el interesse que fue vna desuentura, quanto por decir (siquiera) que *le di vn beso* la nouia". "Le di" es un mal ejemplo. Busca mejor "a la mujer le vi" a ver si hay tanta suerte. Ese "no lo hize" desmiente tu tesis, también.


----------



## Circunflejo

TioCamuñas said:


> ¿Ponerte el ejemplo de albóndiga no es suficiente para entender el concepto?


Si yo el concepto lo entiendo. Otra cosa es que lo comparta. Correto/incorrecto es una dicotomía. Aceptado pertenece a otra dicotomía: aceptable/inaceptable. Mezclar una dicotomía con la otra es como mezclar churras con merinas, pero ni yo le voy a bajar de su burro ni usted me va a bajar del mío.


TioCamuñas said:


> Ese "no lo hize" desmiente tu tesis, también.


Ese lo no hace referencia a persona sino a cosa. Así que difícilmente puede desmentir _mi tesis;_ que, por cierto, de mía no tiene (casi) nada.


----------



## TioCamuñas

Circunflejo said:


> Si yo el concepto lo entiendo. Otra cosa es que lo comparta. Correto/incorrecto es una dicotomía. Aceptado pertenece a otra dicotomía: aceptable/inaceptable. Mezclar una dicotomía con la otra es como mezclar churras con merinas, pero ni yo le voy a bajar de su burro ni usted me va a bajar del mío.
> 
> Ese lo no hace referencia a persona sino a cosa. Así que difícilmente puede desmentir _mi tesis;_ que, por cierto, de mía no tiene (casi) nada.



Yo he diferenciado el leísmo singular masculino del de cosa desde el primer mensaje. Quiero que ese punto quede claro.

Si las academias de la lengua existen por alguna razón es para dilucidar lo que es correcto de lo que no lo es, y darle una normativa a la lengua. No para decir a cada uno como tiene que hablar. Estamos discutiendo sobre lo primero, no sobre lo segundo. Aquí su subjetividad no tiene cabida, ni la de los madrileños que usen leísmo o laísmo sin saber muy bien porqué.

Propagar el error del leísmo y el laísmo (que se omite y es peor aún que el leísmo) no va a ayudar a un extranjero que quiera aprender el español. 
Quedarse con la anécdota del uso "aceptable" en el caso masculino singular, o citar el registro de cortesía es _cherry picking_.



> La Real Academia Española afirma que el laísmo es *impropio *y no corresponde a norma culta del español estándar.


----------



## Circunflejo

TioCamuñas said:


> Yo he diferenciado el leísmo singular masculino del de cosa desde el primer mensaje. Quiero que ese punto quede claro.


Sí. Otra cosa es que si sigue llamándolo leísmo singular masculino sin especificar que es de persona, pueda seguir dando lugar a malos entendidos. Y otra cosa distinta es de qué sirve que los diferencie si afirma que todos son incorrectos.


TioCamuñas said:


> Si las academias de la lengua existen por alguna razón es para dilucidar lo que es correcto de lo que no lo es, y darle una normativa a la lengua.


En esto estoy totalmente de acuerdo con usted.


TioCamuñas said:


> Aquí su subjetividad no tiene cabida


No sé dónde ve usted subjetividad por mi parte. He citado el DPD donde se dice que _se admite el uso de le en lugar de lo en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino _y donde no se marca como erróneo ninguno de los ejemplos con los que ilustra el leísmo de cortesía. He dicho que la RAE en 1796 solo aceptaba le (cosa que se puede verificar consultando la Gramática que publicó la RAE ese año). En fin, datos objetivos. Como sería un dato objetivo si hubiera dicho que el leísmo de cortesía con referente de persona femenina ya lo cita Kramer en su gramática de 1711 (volumen II, página 167).


TioCamuñas said:


> Propagar el error del leísmo


Yo aún estoy esperando a que me muestre documentalmente dónde dice la RAE que es incorrecto -como afirmó usted en el mensaje 14- el leísmo singular de persona cuando el referente es masculino o donde dice lo mismo del leísmo de cortesía como afirmó usted no solo en el mensaje 14 sino también en otros como el 16. También me valdría que me mostrara documentalmente dónde los califica de error, si lo prefiere. Todo lo demás son, en el mejor de los casos, valoraciones subjetivas suyas que puede repetirlas cuanto quiera, pero que no por ello dejarán de ser subjetivas.


TioCamuñas said:


> el laísmo (que se omite y es peor aún que el leísmo)


El laísmo no tiene nada que ver con la frase por la que se nos preguntó y sacarlo a colación es irse por los cerros de Úbeda.


TioCamuñas said:


> no va a ayudar a un extranjero que quiera aprender el español.


Lo que sí que no va a ayudar en nada es presentar como incorrectos usos que la RAE da por buenos y que además son generalizados en ciertas áreas del mundo hispanohablante.


TioCamuñas said:


> Quedarse con la anécdota del uso "aceptable" en el caso masculino singular, o citar el registro de cortesía es _cherry picking_.


No. Es dar información objetiva que proporciona una visión más amplia de la lengua que la que supone dar noticia únicamente de aquella versión de la lengua que agrada más a quien escribe.


----------



## TioCamuñas

Circunflejo said:


> Sí. Otra cosa es que si sigue llamándolo leísmo singular masculino sin especificar que es de persona, pueda seguir dando lugar a malos entendidos. Y otra cosa distinta es de qué sirve que los diferencie si afirma que todos son incorrectos.
> En esto estoy totalmente de acuerdo con usted.



No tengo que especificar nada, cuando he escrito un primer mensaje entero recitando todos los tipos de leísmo. Ha sido usted el que ha querido buscar tres pies al gato sin venir a cuento. He puesto ejemplos con mayúsculas que cualquiera con interés puede buscar por si mismo y corroborarlo.



Circunflejo said:


> No sé dónde ve usted subjetividad por mi parte.





> Si yo el concepto lo entiendo. Otra cosa es que lo comparta. Correto/incorrecto es una dicotomía. Aceptado pertenece a otra dicotomía: aceptable/inaceptable. Mezclar una dicotomía con la otra es como mezclar churras con merinas, pero ni yo le voy a bajar de su burro ni usted me va a bajar del mío.





Circunflejo said:


> He citado el DPD donde se dice que _se admite el uso de le en lugar de lo en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino _



Pues eso, el mencionado "aceptado". Y dale perico al torno....



Circunflejo said:


> Yo aún estoy esperando a que me muestre documentalmente dónde dice la RAE que es incorrecto -



Uso de los pronombres lo(s), la(s), le(s). Leísmo, laísmo, loísmo | Real Academia Española
Lea



Circunflejo said:


> El laísmo no tiene nada que ver con la frase por la que se nos preguntó y sacarlo a colación es irse por los cerros de Úbeda.



El laísmo, leísmo y loísmo van de la mano y se citan de manera conjunta en cantidad de artículos lingüísticos. ¿Y sabe qué? Los únicos que cometen esa atrocidad son...si, los madrileños.
Pero lo peor no es eso, lo peor es que usted lo sabe y se empeña en hacerme perder el tiempo.



Circunflejo said:


> Lo que sí que no va a ayudar en nada es presentar como incorrectos usos que la RAE da por buenos y que además son generalizados en ciertas áreas del mundo hispanohablante.
> No. Es dar información objetiva que proporciona una visión más amplia de la lengua que la que supone dar noticia únicamente de aquella versión de la lengua que agrada más a quien escribe.



Salvo el mencionado hasta la náusea, *el susodicho aceptado del singular MASCULINO (que no tiene que ver un carajo con el de cosa)*, y subrayo para que no me busques la vuelta, el de cortesía que ni se considera leísmo (al menos no es el que hace sangrar los oídos), y el de pronombre cuando desempeña la función de complemento indirecto (que ya son ganas de cogérsela con papel de fumar), los demás son INCORRECTOS, SI, INCORRECTOS, así, en mayúscula. Sancionado por la RAE.



> En el _Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española _(RAE, 1973) *se condena* el leísmo referido a cosa, pero se permite el referido a persona masculina singular; el leísmo plural *siempre ha sido censurado por la Academia*, ya que su baja incidencia desde los textos castellanos más antiguos atestigua que tampoco lo ha sancionado nunca mayoritariamente el uso de los hablantes cultos.


----------



## Damnjoe

Wow, I thought this thread had come to a peaceful close with a clear and concise answer to the question. I checked back and it's gone all off the deep end. 

I can say a couple things from my experience as a foreigner learning Spanish, and I hope this closes the conversation:

1. Leísmo is definitely not just in Spain, like Aldonzalorenza says. In Peru I hear it sometimes, but often in different situations than where it's used in Spain. For example, the masculine thing in leísmo isn´t distinguished here, but I know that is a big thing with the RAE. But the fact that leísmo is in the Americas too can add to the confusion.

2. It doesn´t really help to argue about which is correct when a non-native Speaker is trying to figure it out, as the pronouns in Spanish are already difficult. For example le converts to se in when put with the direct object pronoun, and it's hard for an English speaker to distinguish between direct objects and indirect objects because Spanish uses indirect objects sometimes in places where English doesn't, etc. 

3. Remember that the RAE isn't the only authority, though it is still the most important in the Spanish-speaking world. There is, for example, the Academia Peruana de la Lengua and others. I'm not going against anything you all are saying, as in the Americas we use the RAE a lot as the final word, but just be careful.

As I was translating this book, and trying to figure out how to write it in a standard dialect (i.e. distinguish between what is leismo in my own speech and what isn't), I starting coming across a lot of threads that started out with a simple questions like mine, but then the answers went on for pages and pages about a little thing like the acceptability of differing dialects in formal writing, which is what we are talking about here. In the end it just confuses people who don´t have a good hold on the language

It´s been interesting reading this, crazy how much argument there is in the academic world about such a little difference. But it makes sense to me, that you all.


----------



## Circunflejo

I want to give a big thank you to @Damnjoe for his comments on 30. And I wish to make a few comments to (hopefully)  close my presence on this thread:


Damnjoe said:


> Remember that the RAE isn't the only authority, though it is still the most important in the Spanish-speaking world.


I'm well aware of it. However, don't overlook that the DPD is _panhispánico _because it's the result of an agreement among the RAE and its counterparts in the Americas, Equatorial Guinea and the Philippines. Therefore, when someones says _the RAE says in the DPD whatever it says_, that means that it's not only the RAE the one saying but also all of its counterparts even though the latter wasn't explicited.


TioCamuñas said:


> El laísmo, leísmo y loísmo van de la mano y se citan de manera conjunta en cantidad de artículos lingüísticos. ¿Y sabe qué? Los únicos que cometen esa atrocidad son...si, los madrileños.


@aldonzalorenzo (en el mensaje 17 y en el 21), @Agró (en el mensaje 23) y @Damnjoe (en el mensaje 30) le han hecho saber que no solo es cosa de madrileños. El DPD también. Hasta usted mismo lo ha reconocido en el mensaje 14 y en el 22, pero que la realidad no le estropee un buen prejuicio.


TioCamuñas said:


> Salvo el mencionado hasta la náusea, *el susodicho aceptado del singular MASCULINO (que no tiene que ver un carajo con el de cosa)*, y subrayo para que no me busques la vuelta, el de cortesía que ni se considera leísmo (al menos no es el que hace sangrar los oídos), y el de pronombre cuando desempeña la función de complemento indirecto (que ya son ganas de cogérsela con papel de fumar), los demás son INCORRECTOS, SI, INCORRECTOS, así, en mayúscula.


Otro gallo hubiera cantado si hubiera dicho eso desde el principio en vez de decir y defender que


TioCamuñas said:


> EL leísmo solo lo usan los madrileños y algunos castellanos. No es generalizado de toda la peninsula. Y si, es incorrecto según la RAE.


 o que 


TioCamuñas said:


> Y el único aceptado, que no correcto, es el singular masculino (le/lo). Todos los demás son incorrectos, sin margen siquiera a ser aceptados.


----------



## Agró

¿Leísmo en Cataluña, Valencia y Baleares?
eso le/la llevó a pensar (leísmo en Cataluña, Valencia y Baleares)


----------

